# Sad/Frustrated/Confused/Mad Angry



## hell on wheels (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok Guys this is my situation. I have no idea what the vex is going on with my tank. I love my saltwater tank, but it is about ready to kill me from frustration. This is my longwinded story, but needed to you get the full picture.
Yesterday, a family member came over. I was not in the area of my tank. I hear all kinds of action going on, so I go check to see what it was. Well they choose to aggravate my foxface lo....So they could see it get frazzled , and change colors, and stick up it spines. The fish was going crazy. Hitting the bottem of the tank, ect. I quickly put a stop to that, and went into a rant. That won't happen again.
So since they are stressed out. I figure give them an hour to relax a bit, and do a partial water change.
Prior to water change these where my readings:
Temp:77
Salt:1.022
Ph: 8.0 ppm
Ammonia: 0 ppm 
Nitrite: 0.25 ppm
Nitrate: 40 ppm

This morning I wake up to both my Angel fish dead. So now I am freaked out and sad about the situation. My current readings now are:
Temp: 78.8
Salt: 1.021
PH: 8.0
Nitrite: 0.00 ppm
Nitrate: 80 ppm (wtf)
I had a r/o water system put on my home. Partly for the fish, partly for myself and my dogs.
I have used the r/o water for all water changes since (about 3 months).
Yesterday all I put into the tank was water and Salt. (instant ocean)

Someone please help me to why both my anglefish died. All the other fish look ok. Even my foxface lo. And why the hell my nitrate leval is so high. I'm frustrated with this situation. On the brink of turning the tank into freshwater, but I love the saltwater fish, but I don't want to lose anymore fish.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

As I'm not around to see your day to day tank set up I'll toss out some ideas. Is it possible the Foxface took out any anger towards the angels? The FF is poisonous and may have jabbed them. Doubtful but an idea. IS there anything else in the tank that could have gotten spooked emitting any sort of pollutant?


----------



## hell on wheels (Sep 16, 2007)

Nothing else in the tank that could cause this. I am aware that the foxface is posionus. Just seems so strange it was both angel fish. List of my fish includes:

clown
red spotted hawk fish
blue hippo tang
Yellow tang (baby)
Naso Tang (baby)
foxface
misc damsels (were used as tank cycle fish)
coral banded shrimp
3 turbo snails.

Nothing in this list that would cause there death as far as I can see. The foxface, when it sleeps (if fish sleep) still not clear on this. But at night, he changes colors, sticks his spines out...stays like that the entire night until I turn the lights back on. The fish swim near/next to/over the top of him when he is in this state, and never one issue.

Any idea thoughts at my nitrate leval. Doubled after the water change. RO water was used. Could this be the cause? My coral beauty was introduced into the tank on 07/22/07....The Bicolor is a new fish introduced on 09/19/07. Thanks for your help.


----------

